# Code::Blocks : installer un compilateur



## thibault2 (23 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour, j'ai trouvé Code Block pour programmer, en revanche, j'ai un petit souci.
Quand j'ai écrit le programme, je clique sur "Build file" un truc comme sa. Et la, il me dit que je n'ai pas de compilateur. Je me suis renseigné sur le site du zéro, et il disent qu'il faut installer un compilateur. Je voulais savoir si parmis vous, il y en aurrait qui savent quoi faire une fois le compilateur téléchargé. Merci



----------------------
Note du modérateur (ici Aliboron) : 
Il est ici question de Code::Blocks logiciel de développement mutli-plateforme, si on suit bien. Donc, comme on a bien entendu lu au préalable le message de Pascal77 en tête du forum "Applications", on déménage vers "Développement sur Mac", là où se retrouvent les spécialistes de la chose. Et hop !!!

Remarque : ce n'est ni une brimade, ni une punition, c'est juste un peu de rangement...


----------



## brieucdesamois (26 Septembre 2011)

Tu peux regarder sur le lien suivant, ils parlent des compilateurs pour Code Blocks sur chaque OS, dont Mac.

http://wiki.codeblocks.org/index.php?title=Installing_a_supported_compiler

Après personnellement et après avoir eu l'occasion d'en essayer plusieurs, XCode sur Mac reste le meilleur outil.


----------

